# about to harvets in a couple of weeks and would like advice on first dry



## Dubbaman (Oct 16, 2007)

hey guys and gals well im about a week or so away from my first harvest and after reading all of the harvesting and drying stuff i still have a couple of questions about how its really done now i have a place in my home picked out that is ventelated and a bit warmer than the rest of the house and will remain mostly dark its the storage area where my water heater and heater/AC are stored it has vented doors on it to allow fresh air to get in and stays warmer than the rest of the house doe to the heaters in there   my idea is that i will hang the bud stems in there upside down (whole plant if i can fit it) for about 2 weeks now the question is will this be suficant time for the girl to dry out or will i need to use another method completly


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 16, 2007)

my favorite method is to hang buds in frost free refrigerator until dry and then put them in sealed jars to cure for a month or so...works every time...if I didnt use the fridge, I'd hang em in an air conditioned room until dry and then cure...without the ac, any dry room is fine, good air circulation is a must...I cure in the fridge too, takes longer, but I think it is better...jmtcw


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 16, 2007)

well i guess that can work too so long as mold isnt an issue but all my fridges ae constantly full and in use so i dont think this is gonna ba a choice for me thanks for the idea though i may try it on a future (god willing) grow im really ready to get trough this first harvest (first grow too) because then ill have an idea about how long at just a plain hang and dry and then ready to smoke approach to it so i can sample and decide from there if i want to try and cure any in any method plus then i have a bit of harvesting exp. for my sativa that will still be in flowering on its own thanks again though i have seen this method done and logged here on the site and ill have to see it seems to work well but im too eager at the thought of my own grow that this first one i think i just wanna do it as natural as i can to gain the exp.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 16, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> well i guess that can work too so long as mold isnt an issue but all my fridges ae constantly full and in use so i dont think this is gonna ba a choice for me thanks for the idea though i may try it on a future (god willing) grow im really ready to get trough this first harvest (first grow too) because then ill have an idea about how long at just a plain hang and dry and then ready to smoke approach to it so i can sample and decide from there if i want to try and cure any in any method plus then i have a bit of harvesting exp. for my sativa that will still be in flowering on its own thanks again though i have seen this method done and logged here on the site and ill have to see it seems to work well but im too eager at the thought of my own grow that this first one i think i just wanna do it as natural as i can to gain the exp.


 

We are actually on the same page. 

I think that is ok to insert my question in your topic as the context is to clarify specific doubts of inexperienced growers that are learning by reading and trying practically. 

My question is: why should we cut all possible leafs if it is has THC. 
To let small leafs represents a risk of molding when drying in the cabinet


----------



## Aaronw (Oct 16, 2007)

As long as you keep the place dry you will be fine. When an area is warm it has a greater chance to become humid, so a cold environment would be better for drying.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 16, 2007)

but what about light does light have an effect on drying plants because the air in my grow room is normal about 45-55% humid which is dry to just above normal on my particular meter and it does stay a bit cooler in there than in the storage area 75F (grow room) vs 85F (storage) but in my grow room i have 1 cabinet (very little light out of it when its on) and one clone box area (fish tank turned potter for small clones and seedlings with light above thats adjustable has reflectors to direct light onto the tank) and some light is in the room (the equivalent of IMO about a 60W incandescent) and in its dark time there is no light at all


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 16, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> ...is ventelated and a bit warmer than the rest of the house and will remain mostly dark its the storage area where my water heater and heater/AC are stored it has vented doors on it to allow fresh air to get in and stays warmer than the rest of the house doe to the heaters in there   my idea is that i will hang the bud stems in there upside down (whole plant if i can fit it) for about 2 weeks now the question is will this be suficant time for the girl to dry out or will i need to use another method completly



If that's a gas water heater, it may be too dry in there.  Just check it frequently, because it may not take as long to dry as you think.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 17, 2007)

:confused2: man i have read and reread all of the harvesting and curing tips that are at the top of this section and im still confused as to about how long i should dry my nugz once they come down im not looking for a fast dry (oven baked) im just wondering about how long it could take if i hang them up in a closet or dark dry area somplace in the house but none of these threads have that info in them :doh: :doh:  can anyone please fill me in on an approximate time frame on a typical air dry with no cure (other than what it would get while hanging or the process any of you have dried your nugz with from the chop of the plant  :joint4:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 17, 2007)

If your house is air conditioned and heated, the humidity will be fairly low, lowest with heat, so it should dry within a week or so.  Maybe less if you're the type that really runs the HVAC hard.  It depends on how large the plants are too.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for that now at least i do have a time frame for a smokeable dry but as for the ladies that will be coming out of my grow heres a new shot for the week


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> When an area is warm it has a greater chance to become humid, so a cold environment would be better for drying.


Actually, humidity rises when temps drop. You want to dry in room temps, dark with good air circulation. You dry until the outside feels crunchy to the touch, usually 4-9 days ime.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 17, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Actually, humidity rises when temps drop. You want to dry in room temps, dark with good air circulation. You dry until the outside feels crunchy to the touch, usually 4-9 days ime.


 

thanks for that i thought i had noticed my humidity meter reading higher in the am than shortly there after and when you say dry in 4-9 days is that smokable dry or paper bag time dry again thanks BBP


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> when you say dry in 4-9 days is that smokable dry or paper bag time dry


Cure time dry.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 17, 2007)

Build yourself a DIY dry chamber and call it a day.

Average time to dry:  2 days, straight into cure.

Its so simple. . I EVEN DID IT.  If you are not worried about smell.
you dont need a carbon filter and its even easier and cheaper.

40gallon + Rubber maid container.
Bathroom exhaust vent
Vent tubing
Screen
staple gun/tape
Drill, to drill holes in lid.

Search you'll see..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats what I dry in. Still takes 4-5 days to dry, sometimes a lil longer. I have a 23(?, somewhere around there)cfm on exhaust and a 8 cfm on intake. I also took 2 6 inch netted pots, some pantyhose and some activated carbon and constructed a carbon filter and attached it to the exhaust.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 18, 2007)

i get what you guys are useing here and i think im going to make myself one to now and since i just made me an ONA machiene i wont need the scrubber and lol i just happen to have an extra fan (4") and a few of those big tubs (not name brand but has a lid and its the same size) so it should be done in the next few days if i can pull it off im thinkiing of some makeshift "racks" for the nugz to lay on but ill try to post pics dont know about this camera (its old 3.2 cant get good and close plus its been dropped many many times) so well see i think i can just about pull it off for free and thats my favorite word in any of the human languages


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

I hang em upside down in a dark walk in closet for 1-2 weeks, depending on the size of plants. Then they are moved into mason jars in which are kept in a dark area. I open the jars once a day for about an hour for the first 2 weeks, then I reduce opening it until once a week for about a month, then I leave them sealed. Depending on the strain it can take more or less time in each stage.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 19, 2007)

if I manicure the buds well, they take 5-7 days to dry in the fridge, or in an air conditioned room...


----------

